# Naked lemons! Help!



## Somebunny (Apr 29, 2013)

I need suggestions on what to do with a dozen naked lemons.  I used the peels to make limoncello, so any ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 29, 2013)

Freeze 'em.  I am amazed how well that works.  I got a huge bag of limes from Costco, froze most in small 4 lime packs, and just pull out one or two for when I need them.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2013)

Since you've removed the zest, there's no point in keeping the lemons whole.

I'd juice then then freeze the juice in ice cube trays.  When frozen, pop them into a Ziplock and keep them in the freezer until you need some juice.  That's more convenient for storage and you don't have to thaw and squeeze lemons when you need some juice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 29, 2013)

You mean no one said "when life hands you lemons, make Arnold Palmers"? 

I like Andy's idea.  I use the Minute Maid lemon juice that is sold in the frozen food department.  If I ever had lemons I needed to save from death I would do it Andy's way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2013)

What Andy said...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 29, 2013)

I guess I'd make a batch of lemonade.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2013)

find a bunch of kids and have a "best sour face" contest.


----------



## merstar (Apr 30, 2013)

Make lemon pudding or custard, lemon ice cream or sorbet, lemon tart, lemon bars, lemon curd...


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 30, 2013)

Saw something on ATK the other day.  They took and roasted the Lemons in 350 oven and then made a Vinaigrette with Dijion mustard.  Looked really good.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 30, 2013)

Whoops - forgot to say the split the in half first before roasting.


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I think maybe I will follow Andy's advice about freezing the juice and maybe make a lemon pie as well.  I love lemon!


----------



## chopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I guess I'd make a batch of lemonade.



+1.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2013)

awww, no sour faces.


----------

